# Pink Butterfly x opaque spawn.



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

My girlfriend let me spawn her favorite fish which won at the FOTAS IBC show a few months back. He is the best breeder we have ever owned, the spawn is about 1 week old now and I'd say there are 150+ fry, none with swim bladder problems.
Best Of Show Hm Male New Breeder.
















We did a back to back breeding with an opaque halfmoon male, this female is amazing.

I will post up fry in just a second.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Fry pictures


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Really nice betta, What do you plan on doing with all the fry


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Rachel and Alex plan on giving them ALL to me! lol, jk. Nice spawn Alex. I remember when Mr pink was growing out.. I cant wait to come over and buy some fish today!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

That pair is gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Mr Pinks brother is at my house depressed! I feel so bad for him. I separated him from his free swimming spawn a few days ago. Going to start feeding him bloodworms, Daphnia, Mosquito larvae, Brine shrimp AND atisons betta pro instead of just Atisons Betta Pro.. and add some IAL, hopefully hell perk up..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the Bettas.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone, you won't be disappointed Mo, Just got a HUGE box of Indian Almond leaves from Pablo so all of the tanks are gettin dark, we went a little overboard with the excitement of finally getting them.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. Don't waste em.. You're gonna need another box in a week or two with all of the fish you have! One little piece can last a while I usually change them after a week. Use the same one for the same jar for a week before changing to another piece. Also. I'll be on the lookout for a Pineapple female. I still have this male that needs a good female to breed to him


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Mo said:


> Lol. Don't waste em.. You're gonna need another box in a week or two with all of the fish you have! One little piece can last a while I usually change them after a week. Use the same one for the same jar for a week before changing to another piece. Also. I'll be on the lookout for a Pineapple female. I still have this male that needs a good female to breed to him


Still no fry from that guy? Maybe you should just sell him to me :lol:


----------

